# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Sto kaze vas predsjednik na ovaj zakon???

## marti_sk

Moderatorice nemojte se ljutiti, otvorila sam novu temu kako bi je sto vise cura vidjele, evo ovo je moje pitanje

*ne znam dali kod vas predsjednik mora potpisati zakon? Dali on ima pravo na veto kako bi ga vratio u Sabor na ponovno razgledavanje? Jer ako imate to mozda da probate da utjecate na njega da ga ne potpisuje*

Pretpostavljam da moze, jer kod nas je tako

----------


## vikki

Uh, ne znam, no on se uglavnom ne ljubi s trenutačnom vladajućom klikom pa :?  :?  :?

----------


## anatom

dobro pitanje!

zna li tko?

----------


## Mishkica

Našla:

Članak 88.

Predsjednik Republike proglasit će zakone u roku od osam dana od kada su izglasani u Hrvatskom saboru.

Ako Predsjednik Republike smatra da proglašeni zakon nije u skladu s Ustavom, može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona pred Ustavnim sudom Republike Hrvatske.

Evo i stranice, tiče se ustavnih ovlasti Predsjednika RH:

http://www.predsjednik.hr/default.as...kcija=&jezik=1

----------


## ksena28

ovo je dosta važno pitanje!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

I, hoćemo slati mailove Stipi ili šta?

----------


## Matovila

Mozda da netko od nas ovdje prisutnih pravnika/ica pripremi pismo pa da zaspemo Ured predsjednika s molbama??

----------


## Matovila

Ja nisam pravnica... ali mislim da je vazno da se pismo argumentira i pokrijepi zakonom te ostalim cinjenicama koje ovdje stalno ponavljamo...

----------


## pčelica2009

Ma što pravno,idemo na ljudskost,pa nek on odluči.Koliko sam skužila da se i Kosorka kolebala,pa možda Stipina bude zadnja.

----------


## Zara01

> Ako Predsjednik Republike smatra da proglašeni zakon nije u skladu s Ustavom, može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona pred Ustavnim sudom Republike Hrvatske.



vidis, vidis - ovo bas zgodno zvuci  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ja nisam pravnica... ali mislim da je vazno da se pismo argumentira i pokrijepi zakonom te ostalim cinjenicama koje ovdje stalno ponavljamo...


Može to, a mogu i osobna pisma pojedinaca, posebno građana RH direktno pogođenih zakonom, građana koji znaju čitati (i to znanje aktivno koriste) itd.

----------


## Muca

Zakon je apsolutno neustavan i ako ima iole pravde, Ustavni sud će ga proglasiti nevažećim i poslati na doradu.



Pitanje je tko sve može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti, nije valjda da je sudbina tolikih ljudi u rukama jednog čovjeka?
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pitanje je tko sve može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti, nije valjda da je sudbina tolikih ljudi u rukama jednog čovjeka?


Pa dosad je bila (ako Milinovića možemo nazvati čovjekom :/ )

----------


## Mishkica

Nije bitno što je on jedan, ali je zadnja karika u donošenju zakona. Mislim da bi najbolje upalio kombinirani pristup, da mu se obrate i Udruga RODA i pojedinci osobno pogođeni ovim problemom. Rok nam je osam dana do njegovog potpisa na ovaj sramotni zakon.

----------


## Mishkica

> Nije bitno što je on jedan, ali je zadnja karika u donošenju zakona.


"On" u mom postu, naravno, nije Milinović nego Predsjednik RH.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Nije bitno što je on jedan, ali je zadnja karika u donošenju zakona. Mislim da bi najbolje upalio kombinirani pristup, da mu se obrate i Udruga RODA i pojedinci osobno pogođeni ovim problemom. Rok nam je osam dana do njegovog potpisa na ovaj sramotni zakon.


x
Ja čekam Rodin placet pa da navalim s mailovima (izlizat će mi se tipkovnica ovih dana)

----------


## Matovila

> Matovila prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja nisam pravnica... ali mislim da je vazno da se pismo argumentira i pokrijepi zakonom te ostalim cinjenicama koje ovdje stalno ponavljamo...
> 
> 
> Može to, a mogu i osobna pisma pojedinaca, posebno građana RH direktno pogođenih zakonom, građana koji znaju čitati (i to znanje aktivno koriste) itd.


X

Jedino mislim da je ljudima too much sad sjesti za stol, pisati, prisjecati se svega.... i onda to pojedinacno slati. Ako napravimo jedno pismo u kojem pozivamo predsjednika da pokrene postupak za procjenu ustavnosti vise ce nas poslati. Uostalom sumnjam da ce se sva pisma citati i usporedjivati autenticnost.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Jedino mislim da je ljudima too much sad sjesti za stol, pisati, prisjecati se svega.... i onda to pojedinacno slati.


Mislim da mnoge cure imaju već gotova pisma, piše se već danima na sve strane (pa i ja samo mijenjam finese u mailovima, ovisno o stupnju bijesa/jada)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Mishkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nije bitno što je on jedan, ali je zadnja karika u donošenju zakona.
> 
> 
> "On" u mom postu, naravno, nije Milinović nego Predsjednik RH.


Na svu sreću!

Još da je Milinović karika koja nedostaje

----------


## Mishkica

> Pitanje je tko sve može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti, nije valjda da je sudbina tolikih ljudi u rukama jednog čovjeka?


Kopiram članak 38. Ustavnog zakona o Ustavnom sudu RH:

_Članak 38.

(1) Svaka fizička i pravna osoba ima pravo predložiti pokretanje postupka za ocjenu suglasnosti zakona s Ustavom i ocjenu suglasnosti drugih propisa s Ustavom i zakonom.
_

Koga zanima, više od tome na:

http://www.usud.hr/default.aspx?Show...9&Lang=hr#cl35

[/u]

----------


## Zara01

> Rok nam je osam dana do njegovog potpisa na ovaj sramotni zakon.



pa to je sasvim solidno vrijeme  8)

----------


## Mishkica

Napominjem da je postupak pred Ustavnim sudom dugotrajan, i da sudu obično treba više od godinu dana da neki predmet stavi na dnevni red... A zakon u međuvremenu može stupiti na snagu ako ga Predsjednik RH potpiše. Prema tome, jedina nada je uvjeriti Mesića da ne stavi svoj potpis na ovaj bešćutan tekst.

----------


## Muca

> Muca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje je tko sve može pokrenuti postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti, nije valjda da je sudbina tolikih ljudi u rukama jednog čovjeka?
> 
> 
> Kopiram članak 38. Ustavnog zakona o Ustavnom sudu RH:
> 
> _Članak 38.
> ...


 thnx , ja kopam po drugim propisima, ne stižem sve, 89989 prozora mi otvoreno.   :Love:  

znači, kad dobiju stotine predstavki, neće to proći, ne može proći, beskrajno sam tužna i sramim se Hrvatske!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Napominjem da je postupak pred Ustavnim sudom dugotrajan, i da sudu obično treba više od godinu dana da neki predmet stavi na dnevni red... A zakon u međuvremenu može stupiti na snagu ako ga Predsjednik RH potpiše. Prema tome, jedina nada je uvjeriti Mesića da ne stavi svoj potpis na ovaj bešćutan tekst.


Ajmo ga onda uvjerit. 
Valjda se on barem malo boji žena (a i nije ginekolog, heroj od p...e)   :Rolling Eyes:  
Joj sorry, mrzim onu spodobu Milinovića

----------


## Muca

> Napominjem da je postupak pred Ustavnim sudom dugotrajan, i da sudu obično treba više od godinu dana da neki predmet stavi na dnevni red... A zakon u međuvremenu može stupiti na snagu ako ga Predsjednik RH potpiše. Prema tome, jedina nada je uvjeriti Mesića da ne stavi svoj potpis na ovaj bešćutan tekst.


ako zaista sve ovo prođe, i ostane ova Vlada, ja ću emigrirati i mozak će mi se odliti. 8) 


nisam dugo bila ovako bijesna i tužna.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

nećemo im to dozvoliti!

----------


## TomD

> Napominjem da je postupak pred Ustavnim sudom dugotrajan, i da sudu obično treba više od godinu dana da neki predmet stavi na dnevni red... A zakon u međuvremenu može stupiti na snagu ako ga Predsjednik RH potpiše. Prema tome, jedina nada je uvjeriti Mesića da ne stavi svoj potpis na ovaj bešćutan tekst.


Da, to je jedina nada. Svi na pricjednika!
...
Jesmo li se za to borili? Ja nisam!   :Sad:

----------


## Deaedi

Evo, Mesic se oglasio!

----------


## Lutonjica

gdje

----------


## Deaedi

Na Otvorenom, nisam stigla sve pohvatati, ali nesto u stilu da svakome tko zeli dijete to treba i omoguciti.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Na Otvorenom, nisam stigla sve pohvatati, ali nesto u stilu da svakome tko zeli dijete to treba i omoguciti.


Ajme, opet nada...

----------


## marti_sk

Uf nadam se da nece potpistai zakon!
hajde cure organizacija....mozete vi to   :Love:

----------


## wewa

Nek odbacivanje zakona bude Mesicev posljednji predsjednicki trijumf!

----------


## darci

> ako zaista sve ovo prođe, i ostane ova Vlada, ja ću emigrirati i mozak će mi se odliti. 8) 
> 
> 
> nisam dugo bila ovako bijesna i tužna.


*

XXX*

----------


## daddycool

Mesić se oglasio, ali se referencirao samo na prava izvanbračnih partnera, a to je kauboj pravno zaobišao amandmanom.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Nek odbacivanje zakona bude Mesicev posljednji predsjednicki trijumf!


X

Meni se samo plače, za šta se mi borimo... za liječenje, za djecu.
Gdje ja to živim, gdje će moja djeca odrastati   :Sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Mesić se oglasio, ali se referencirao samo na prava izvanbračnih partnera, a to je kauboj pravno zaobišao amandmanom.


Mi mu možemo i moramo objasniti sve ostalo!

----------


## Lorien

> Napominjem da je postupak pred Ustavnim sudom dugotrajan, i da sudu obično treba više od godinu dana da neki predmet stavi na dnevni red... A zakon u međuvremenu može stupiti na snagu ako ga Predsjednik RH potpiše. Prema tome, jedina nada je *uvjeriti Mesića da ne stavi svoj potpis na ovaj bešćutan tekst*.


ja mislim da on nema izbora da li će ili neće staviti potpis nego da ga mora proglasiti - ustav kaže "proglasit će", a ne "može proglasiti". jedino može pokrenuti postupak pred ustavnim sudom ako smatra da je zakon neustavan. prednost toga je da ustavni sud o njegovom zahtjevu mora odlučiti, dok o prijedlogu pojedinca prvo odlučuje da li će uopće prihvatiti prijedlog za pokretanje postupka ocjene ustavnosti, znači može odlučiti da uopće neće pokrenuti postupak ocjene ustavnosti.

----------


## Lorien

moram također napomenuti da je ovaj amandman za izvanbračne partnere sramotan i degradirajući.
pokretanje izvanparničnog postupka da dokažete da ste u izvanbračn0oj zajednici??? otkud su tu idiotariju izvukli???

----------


## necija mama

Pa i njegovo ime već samo po sebi nešto znači

e-mail: ured@predsjednik.hr

cure pišite, ja ću za koju minm ako mi ne dođe šef

----------


## marti_sk

Hm kod nas pretsjednik ima pravo da ga vrati na razgledavanje znaci moze da ne stavi potpis na zakon, ako i sledeci put bude izglasan onda mora da stavi potpis i se ide na Ustavni sud.

----------


## marči

na vijestima otvorenog radija mesić rekao da svatko ima pravo na dijete

----------


## Muca

> na vijestima otvorenog radija mesić rekao da svatko ima pravo na dijete


i Bajs je svašta rekao, pa mu ruka poletila u zrak

nek ne potpiše i nek da na ocjenu ustavnosti!

kako je krenulo, još ću morat imat osobnog pobočnika koji će nadgledat da li se seksam u reproduktivno zadovoljavajućoj pozi.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
 sorry, ali ljuta sam ko pas.

----------


## Nata_Lija

> Hm kod nas pretsjednik ima pravo da ga vrati na razgledavanje znaci moze da ne stavi potpis na zakon, ako i sledeci put bude izglasan onda mora da stavi potpis i se ide na Ustavni sud.


Marti_sk, hvala ti na ideji. Ukoliko ovo upali, znaci da si nas spasila. Hvala, hvala, hvala!   :Love:

----------


## amyx

Poštovani gospodine predsjedniče!
Odlučila sam vam se javiti povodom današnjeg izglasavanja zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Zakon koji je izglasan vraća nas u nazad puno godina i brani da se koristi sav napredak medicine u svrhu pomoći neplodnim parovima. Pokušali smo na sve strane objasniti problematiku ovog zakona no nitko nas iz vladajuće stranke nije ozbiljno doživio, a ministar Milinović po struci ginekolog ponajmanje. Vi ste nam zadnja nada i nadamo se da ćete spasiti 20 % neplodnih Hrvata od ovog sramotnog zakona. Nadam se da ćete nam omogučiti da uz pomoć  medicine i mi dobijemo dijete i osjetimo radost roditeljstva. U svoje ime i ime svih neplodnih parova molim Vas da ne stavite svoj potpis na ovaj zakon i uputite ga na ocjenu ustavnosti. Nada umire zadnja, a vi ste nam stvarno zadnja nada. Neka promjena ovog zakona bude vaš veliki predsjednički trijumf i nešto po čemu će vas se generacije sjećati i pamtiti. Ja ću svakako svom djetetu(ako ga ikad budem imala) reći kako je  Stipe uvelike zaslužan za njegovo rođenje i postojanje.Unaprijed zahvaljujem na pomoći.
XXX, neplodna


Poslala mail ovog sadržaja na ured predsjednika. Malo je zbrda,zdola, ali i misli su mi zbrkane pa sam pisala kaj mi je palo na pamet. Potpisala sam se punim imenom i prezimenom

----------


## pino

Postovani gospodine predsjednice,

danas je zalostan dan za sve ljude koji zarko zele postati roditelji, a to ne mogu osim medicinskim putem. Izglasan je saborskom manjinom (70 glasova), i krsi Ustav drage nam Republike Hrvatske u slijedecim tockama:

- krsi jednakost medju ljudima jer primjenjuje jednaki lijecnicki protokol za sve bez obzira na razlicite fizicke situacije, a sto ima kao posljedicu razlicite stope uspjeha postupka (koje proizlaze samo iz zakonskih odredbi)

- krsi pravo zene na zdravlje zbog podvrgavanja vecem broju psihicki i fizicki opasnih postupaka

- krsi postovanje dostojanstva zene zbog podvrgavanja dodatnim nezeljenim medicinskim postupcima koje su medicinski nepotrebne i kojih ne bi bilo bez novih zakonskih ogranicenja od 3 oplodjene jajne stanice i zabrane zamrzavanja embrija

- krsi vjerske slobode zena i parova drugih vjera, jer nijedna druga religija osim Katolicke Crkve nije protiv IVFa i zamrzavanja embrija

Pozivam Vas da ne stavite svoj potpis na to nakaradno djelo, ili da cim prije pokrenete ili poduprete ocjenu ustavnosti ovog Zakona. Ovo su roditelji u srcu koji svoju djecicu zeljno cekaju vec godinama, nemojte da cekaju duze nego sto je potrebno!

S postovanjem,
xxx

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad sam i ja pogledala predsjednik mora potpisati ono što sabor izglasa u roku 8 dana ali onda ako misli da se zakon krši s Ustavom može dati na Ustavni sud

----------


## anamar

učinila sam to.

Poštovani gospodine Predsjedniče,

danas je u Hrvatskom saboru izglasan Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji koji po svemu spada u organske
zakone, a donesen je minimalnom većinom. Zakonom o medicinskoj oplodnji se zadire u prava
građanki i građana na zdravstvenu zaštitu te u pitanje materinstva, koji su posebno
zaštićeni Ustavom RH.

Tim Zakonom, naime, uređuju se medicinski postupci za otklanjanje posljedica nepolodnosti, koja se
u Hrvatskoj smatra bolešću, odnosno njime se uređuje područje koje se odnosi na zdravstvenu
zaštitu građana Republike Hrvatske. Također, tim se Zakonom izravno zadire u pitanje
materinstva.
Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, svojim restriktivnim odredbama ograničit će
uspješnost postupaka medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, a velikom broju građanki Republike
Hrvatske onemogućiti da ostvare materinstvo.

Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji zadire i u pitanja cijelog niza drugih temeljnih ljudskih prava,
uređenih Ustavom RH, poput pitanja jednakosti, dostojanstva i vjerskih sloboda.

Zato vas molim da kao Predsjednik Republike uvažite moj stav i stav mnogih drugih građana i
građanki da Zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji nije u skladu s Ustavom, te u skladu sa svojim
ovlastima pokrenete postupak za ocjenu ustavnosti tog zakona pred Ustavnim sudom Republike Hrvatske.


Ne bolujem od neplodnosti i ovaj Zakon ne zadire u moja osobna prava, ali zbog ovakvog načina
donošenja legislative imam razloga sumnjati da i moja ljudska prava uskoro mogu biti prekršena.


Predsjedniče, molim vas da budete glas onih čija su prava ovim Zakonom prekršena. Molim vas da
zatražite ocjenu ustavnosti ovog zakona, jer vaš zahtjev znači bržu proceduru, a oni koji
žele dijete ne mogu čekati. A prije svega molim vas da reagirate zbog onih koji neće biti
rođeni zbog ovog Zakona.

Hvala.

x

----------


## Nata_Lija

I ja poslala zamolbu predsjedniku.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> I ja poslala zamolbu predsjedniku.


I ja, molila sam ga da bude i covjek i predsjednik.
Pisite cure, pisite, jos ima nade.

----------


## Lucas

otišla i moja   :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*Poslano*

----------


## bublica3

Poslala sam i ja mail G.Presjedniku!
Ajmo cure, treba reagirati još malo!!!! 
Dragi Stipe naš presjednik ne smije ovo netaknuto proći, inbox mu mora puknuti! 
Ajmo šaljite mailove, fax-ove, preporučena pisma!!!!! ajmo! Kad se male ruke slože sve se može, sve se može    :Sing:   :Raspa:   :Sing:  
Šaljimo mu slike djece, vas parova bez djece,... sve!!!!

*
ured@predsjednik.hr
tel. 01 4565 191
fax. 01 4565 299
Pantovčak 241
10 000 Zagreb*

----------


## pčelica2009

ja opet moram ovo podići jer mi nešto nije jasno-ako sve novine pišu protiv ovog zakona-znači svi mediji ovo smatraju skandalozno,tolika potpora od ljudi koji nisu u ovim vodama,potpora političkih stranaka,pa stvarno onda ljudi; *GDJE NAM JE PREDSJEDNIK*-kako ga možemo angažirati da jače djeluje

----------


## gupi51

I ja šaljem pismo. Ajmo cure.

----------


## bibi

Poslala i ja. I poslala mu sliku svojih klinaca koji su zaceti "umjetno"   :Laughing:   nek pomogne da se rodi jos njihovih prijatelja   :Smile:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Štovani gospodine predsjedniče,
Jučer je bio jedan jako tužan dan za Hrvatsku, tužan dan za sve koji pokušavaju postati roditelji a bez medicinske pomoći to ne mogu.
Gledam svog prekrasnog devetomjesečnog dječaka koji je došao na ovaj svijet zahvaljujući mogućnosti zamrzavanja embrija i presretna sam što smo uspjeli prije donošenja ovog sramotnog Zakona.
A i naš put do djeteta je bio težak i trnovit - beskrajne liste čekanja, prepune čekaonice, putovanja u drugi grad na pregled (jer Split nema kliniku i Zagreb je jedina opcija), izostanci s posla, izuzetno bolne punkcije (jer naše klinike nemaju novaca za analgetike), skupi ljekovi...da ne nabrajam dalje jer mogla bi u nedogled.

Da, mi smo roditelji, ali što je sa onima koji još nisu uspjeli? Kada promislim koje još nove poteškoće čekaju te parove svojoj borbi uz novi Zakon pada mi mrak na oči.
A i moj dječak valjda zalužuje bracu ili seku. Šta da mu kažem kad me pita zašto ih nema - država ne da ?
Gospodine Predsjedniče, punkcija jako boli, tako jako da samo želja i ljubav prema djetetu može stvoriti snagu i volju da se to izdrži. A sada će žene prolaziti kroz još veći broj tih punkcija.
A to je samo jedna od mana ovog zakona. Neću sada nabrajati ostale jer vjerujem da ste upoznati sa djelovima Zakona koji su sporni.

Amandman koji je pred samo prihvaćanje Zakona donesen je u najmanju ruku smješan i služi samo za mazanje očiju javnosti. jer uz sve gore navedene muke sad bi parovi trebali dovoditi svjedoke, 
dokazivati svoju ljubav, plaćati puste javnobilježničke pristojbe.....Strašno!

*Ministar milinović (nikada više njegovo ime neću napisati velikim slovom jer ga ne zaslužuje) ne skida svoj zadovoljni pobjednički osmjeh sa lica, a to je tako tužno i jadno. 
On se vlastitom narodu podsmjehuje, podsmjehuje se skupini ljudi kojoj je namjenio taj Zakon od kojeg on nije htio odstupiti ni milimetra, ko da nas je pobjedio u partiji briškule, 
ko da je to njegov osobni trofej. Sramota.
*
A dok slušate državnog tajnika za zdravstvo pomislili bi da smo svi mi uključeni u borbu sa neplodnošću zajedno sa biolozima, doktorima i ostalim stručnjacima, u najmanju ruku svi maloumni pa ne razumijemo koliko je taj Zakon za naše bolje sutra.

Štovani gospodine predsjedniče, nadam se da ćete imati sluha za naš vapaj u pomoć i da ćete učiniti sve što je u vašoj moći da pomognete da ovaj suludi Zakon padne u zaborav.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Suncem.m.   :Love:   :Kiss:  

Pišit pišite i dalje
Ja u Stipu vjerujem

----------


## Robert

U biti roda bi trebala da zove predsjednika(telefonski) pa nek se čovjek javi neka kaže nešto pa neče nas pojesti.

----------


## fritulica1

*Suncem.m,* ja se rasplakala. 
Ne znam sto napisati poslije ovog tvog pisma, predivno je.  :Heart: 
Mozda bi se moglo objaviti javno?

----------


## Gabi

Jedno pismo bolje od drugog.    :Love:  

Sad ću mu i ja poslati.

Ali moram si priuštiti i milinovića, jer ako to ne napravim mislim da još noćima neću spavati.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Robert

Ja poslao samo sliku  :Saint:

----------


## pčelica2009

ja isto mislim da bi se Roda ili Beta trebale kao udruge onako pismenim putem

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Poslan mail!

----------


## vlatkapeno

ja bi drage moje poslala svoju priću i nekoliko slkica svog anđela .

----------


## Suncem.m.

> *Suncem.m,* ja se rasplakala. 
> Ne znam sto napisati poslije ovog tvog pisma, predivno je. 
> Mozda bi se moglo objaviti javno?


Hvala  fritulice moja   :Love:  .
Samo nemoj mi ti plakat.
Ne može ovakav zakon opstati, ne može nikako   :Mad:

----------


## bublica3

> Štovani gospodine predsjedniče,
> Jučer je bio jedan jako tužan dan za Hrvatsku, tužan dan za sve koji pokušavaju postati roditelji a bez medicinske pomoći to ne mogu.
> Gledam svog prekrasnog devetomjesečnog dječaka koji je došao na ovaj svijet zahvaljujući mogućnosti zamrzavanja embrija i presretna sam što smo uspjeli prije donošenja ovog sramotnog Zakona.
> A i naš put do djeteta je bio težak i trnovit - beskrajne liste čekanja, prepune čekaonice, putovanja u drugi grad na pregled (jer Split nema kliniku i Zagreb je jedina opcija), izostanci s posla, izuzetno bolne punkcije (jer naše klinike nemaju novaca za analgetike), skupi ljekovi...da ne nabrajam dalje jer mogla bi u nedogled.
> 
> Da, mi smo roditelji, ali što je sa onima koji još nisu uspjeli? Kada promislim koje još nove poteškoće čekaju te parove svojoj borbi uz novi Zakon pada mi mrak na oči.
> A i moj dječak valjda zalužuje bracu ili seku. Šta da mu kažem kad me pita zašto ih nema - država ne da ?
> Gospodine Predsjedniče, punkcija jako boli, tako jako da samo želja i ljubav prema djetetu može stvoriti snagu i volju da se to izdrži. A sada će žene prolaziti kroz još veći broj tih punkcija.
> A to je samo jedna od mana ovog zakona. Neću sada nabrajati ostale jer vjerujem da ste upoznati sa djelovima Zakona koji su sporni.
> ...



Suncem ODLIČNO pismo, odlično opisano! Bravo    :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

> ja isto mislim da bi se Roda ili Beta trebale kao udruge onako pismenim putem


roda ce svakako pisati predsjedniku erha pozivajuci ga na njegovo pravo da preispita ustavnost ovog zakona

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja isto mislim da bi se Roda ili Beta trebale kao udruge onako pismenim putem
> 
> 
> roda ce svakako pisati predsjedniku erha pozivajuci ga na njegovo pravo da preispita ustavnost ovog zakona


i opet   :Naklon:  

A mi ćemo mu u međuvremenu zatrpavat mailbox, je li tako cure   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

hvala,jedva čekam šta će Stipe reći

----------


## marti_sk

*ja mislim da Udruga Roda i Beta poslaje protestno pismo i vasem euroambasadoru i izvesti ga kako je izglasan diskriminirajuci zakon za vas samo da bi se zatvorilo jedno poglavje u pregovorima sa EU i tu bi stavila citate premijerke*




> zakon se morao donijeti jer smo morali zatvoriti poglavlje...I TO JE TO





> zakon smo MORALI donjeti radi EU.





> Eu nije bitno kakav je zakon već da se donio!

----------


## ivarica

marti-sk, super prijedlog

----------


## vinko

evo i mog malog doprinosa:

Poštovani gospodine Mesić,

jučer je u Hrvatskom Saboru izglasan Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji u formi i na način koji zastrašuje.

Sam Zakon odredbom o mogućnost oplodnje najviše tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanja tjera žene na nepotrebno ponavljanje postupaka, koji uključuju fizički i psihički tešku hormonalnu terapiju te bolne punkcije. Ista odredba također krši pravo neplodnih osoba na liječenje najboljom raspoloživom praksom, što ga vjerojatno čini i neustavnim. Zakon krši i dostojanstvo osoba oboljelih od neplodnosti, tjerajući ih u određenim slučajevima na podvrgavanje ispitivanja podobnosti za roditeljstvo. Ovo su samo neki od nevjerojatno ponižavajučih dijelova Zakona o kojima je već mnogo pisano u priopćenjima udruga koje okupljaju osobe oboljele od neplodnosti, a i u medijima.

Drugi aspekt je način donošenja ovog Zakona. Zakon je donesen u hitnom postupku koji skraćuje raspravu, pri čemu podsjećamo da se hitnim postupkom iznimno donose zakoni «samo kada to zahtijevaju interesi obrane i drugi osobito opravdani državni razlozi, odnosno kada je to nužno radi sprječavanja ili otklanjanja većih poremećaja u gospodarstvu.» Nije jasno na koji od ovih uvjeta se odnosi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Nadalje, Zakon je donesen bez ikakvih konzultacija nas na koje se on odnosi, štoviše uz izrazito protivljenje naših udruga! Ukratko, donesen je uz protivljenje javnosti, stručne javnosti, neplodnih osoba i njihovih udruga, cjelokupne opozicije, ali i svih stranaka vladajuće koalicije, osim HDZ-a! Ovo posljednje (iako ne sumnjamo da je – tehnički - glasanje o Zakonu proteklo besprijekorno) doista je zastršujuća ne-demokratska praksa koja život u našoje zemlji čini, blago rečeno, nelagodnim. Na kraju, konačni argument predlagatelja Zakona je bio da se on mora donijeti zato da se zatvori poglavlje u pregovorima s EU. Gospodine predsjedniče, mi smo živi ljudi s medicinskim problemom, a ne poglavlje!

S obzirom na Vaše ovlasti kao predsjednik Republike Hrvatske, molimo Vas da zbog gore navedenih razloga NE potpišete ovaj Zakon koji se po svom sadržaju i načinu na koji je izglasan protivi zdravom razumu.


Zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju,
(potpisani pravim imenima Ž i ja)
oboljeli od neplodnosti

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> evo i mog malog doprinosa:
> 
> Poštovani gospodine Mesić,
> 
> jučer je u Hrvatskom Saboru izglasan Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji u formi i na način koji zastrašuje.
> 
> Sam Zakon odredbom o mogućnost oplodnje najviše tri jajne stanice i zabranom zamrzavanja tjera žene na nepotrebno ponavljanje postupaka, koji uključuju fizički i psihički tešku hormonalnu terapiju te bolne punkcije. Ista odredba također krši pravo neplodnih osoba na liječenje najboljom raspoloživom praksom, što ga vjerojatno čini i neustavnim. Zakon krši i dostojanstvo osoba oboljelih od neplodnosti, tjerajući ih u određenim slučajevima na podvrgavanje ispitivanja podobnosti za roditeljstvo. Ovo su samo neki od nevjerojatno ponižavajučih dijelova Zakona o kojima je već mnogo pisano u priopćenjima udruga koje okupljaju osobe oboljele od neplodnosti, a i u medijima.
> 
> Drugi aspekt je način donošenja ovog Zakona. Zakon je donesen u hitnom postupku koji skraćuje raspravu, pri čemu podsjećamo da se hitnim postupkom iznimno donose zakoni «samo kada to zahtijevaju interesi obrane i drugi osobito opravdani državni razlozi, odnosno kada je to nužno radi sprječavanja ili otklanjanja većih poremećaja u gospodarstvu.» Nije jasno na koji od ovih uvjeta se odnosi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji. Nadalje, Zakon je donesen bez ikakvih konzultacija nas na koje se on odnosi, štoviše uz izrazito protivljenje naših udruga! Ukratko, donesen je uz protivljenje javnosti, stručne javnosti, neplodnih osoba i njihovih udruga, cjelokupne opozicije, ali i svih stranaka vladajuće koalicije, osim HDZ-a! Ovo posljednje (iako ne sumnjamo da je – tehnički - glasanje o Zakonu proteklo besprijekorno) doista je zastršujuća ne-demokratska praksa koja život u našoje zemlji čini, blago rečeno, nelagodnim. Na kraju, konačni argument predlagatelja Zakona je bio da se on mora donijeti zato da se zatvori poglavlje u pregovorima s EU. Gospodine predsjedniče, mi smo živi ljudi s medicinskim problemom, a ne poglavlje!
> ...


Super!

Ljudi stvarno svaka čast na pismima!   :Love:

----------


## Lucas

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> ...



 :Love:    ( ja sam mu poslala i sa svoje druge mail adrese)

----------


## lisa84

> Mishkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Rok nam je osam dana do njegovog potpisa na ovaj sramotni zakon.
> 
> 
> 
> pa to je sasvim solidno vrijeme  8)



Predsjednik *u roku od 8 dana* treba potpisati Zakon. To ne znači da mora čekati da tih 8 dana prođe...  :?

----------


## Mali Mimi

evo sad sam i ja poslala predsjedniku nadam se da će ga pročitati :/

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> *ja mislim da Udruga Roda i Beta poslaje protestno pismo i vasem euroambasadoru i izvesti ga kako je izglasan diskriminirajuci zakon za vas samo da bi se zatvorilo jedno poglavje u pregovorima sa EU i tu bi stavila citate premijerke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 zakon se morao donijeti jer smo morali zatvoriti poglavlje...I TO JE TO
> 			
> ...


Radi li tko na ovoj ideji? Trebate li pomoć?

----------


## bublica3

Cure treba tražiti sastanak s Presjednikom. kad su mogle njegove obožavateljice s fan cluba pa valjda možemo i mi! A onda sve na Pantovčak, a najbolje govornice na razgovor!
Treba zvat ili poslat pismo gdje tražimo sastanak!? Možda zvuči suludo, ali!!! 

 YES WE CAN    :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Recite i svojim partnerima, supruzima da pošalju mail Presjedniku. Prijateljima i rodbini da napišu par rijeći, budućim i sadašnjim bakama IVF bebica da pošalju mail ili pismo ili kartolinu,..

----------


## Robert

Da li netko zna za neki presedan da predsjednik Mesič nije potpisao zakon?

----------


## Kadauna

napisala, samo bez velike patetike ali uz navođenje da je ovaj zakon donesen na temelju neistina koje je iznosio i Milinović i Golem (npr. u Njemačkoj se ne zamrzavaju oplođene jajne stanice!!)

i uz molbu da ovaj zakon ne potpiše i pošalje na doradu!

----------


## ksena28

> marti_sk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *ja mislim da Udruga Roda i Beta poslaje protestno pismo i vasem euroambasadoru i izvesti ga kako je izglasan diskriminirajuci zakon za vas samo da bi se zatvorilo jedno poglavje u pregovorima sa EU i tu bi stavila citate premijerke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ako se ovo šalje treba imati jednu stvar na umu: EU i njena pravna stečevina koju zemlja kandidatkinja treba uskladiti inzistira pri donošenju ovog zakona samo na mehanizmima kontrole stanica, ne i na tome hoće li se braniti zamrzavanje ili ne!

----------


## lisa84

Poslano!   :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Poštovani predsjedniče!

Upućujem Vam poziv u pomoć da temeljem svojih ovlasti ne potpišete izglasani Zakon.

Zašto?
Zato što... je sramota za ljudski rod.
Zato što... su predlagatelji izuzeli struku, udruge i pacijente prilikom izdrade prijedloga zakona i oglušili se na sve pozive istih da ih se uključi.
Zato što... ministar zdravstva iznosi laži prilikom tumačenja zakona.
Zato što... ovaj zakon onemogućava i otežava pacijentima pravo na liječenje.
Zato što... će ovaj zakon poskupiti lječenje i za državu i za pacijente.
Zato što... je ovim zakonom, točnije čl.38 ministar dao odstupnicu kroz priziv savijesti svim ginekolozima da mogu odbiti dati lijekove i uputnice pacijentima, a da nije definirano tko će onda takav par uputiti na liječenje.
Zato što... ministar spominje povećanje broja postupaka i delimitiranje godina, ali sa druge strane, svake godine klinikama se odobrava sve manje postupaka. Kada će svi ti parovi doći na redi i iskoristiti te "blagodati" novog zakona?
Zato što... neplodni parovi imaju pravo na liječenje kao i svi ostali bolesni ljudi, a ovim zakonom to pravo se ograničava i ide na štetu zdravlja pacijentica. Grubo ću napraviti usporedbu ali to je kao da se oboljelom od karcinoma ograniči broj zračenja zakonom na 10 pa sad kom pomoglo kom odmoglo. Akoholičari imaju pravo na liječenje-neograničeno, narkomani-neograničeno.
Zato što... je zakon nazadan.
Zato što... ide kontra natalitetnoj politici države.
Zato što... u našoj državi ne postoji educirani kadar za zamrzavanje spolnih stanica i njihovo naknadno oplođivanje.
Zato što... diskriminira parove na temelju bračnog statusa (ministrova izjava da onaj tko nije spreman obvezati se pred Bogom/matičarem nije spreman niti obvezati se i biti roditelj, je smiješna uz činjenicu koliko razvedenih brakova ima i koliko ima djece o kojima se očevi ne brinu a obvezali se pred Bogom/matičarem).
Zato što... će ovaj zakon natjerati parove da se okrenu liječenju u inozemstvu što je žalosno jer i Hrvatska ima dobre stručnjake.
Zato što... zakon pred biologe donosi težak zadatak da izaberu 3 najbolje jajne stanice za oplodnju u stadiju u kojem se ne može uopće predvidjeti koje su najbolje i kako će se razvijati nakon oplodnje.
Zato što .... mogla bih nabrajati još jako puno.

Strah me je uopće pomisliti što će sad parovi prolaziti u svojoj borbi protiv neplodnosti.
10 godina sam provela po čekaonicama odjela humane reprodukcije, iza nas su mnogi postupci - bolni, skupi, neuspiješni. Da je ovaj zakon tada vrijedio imala bih sigurno 4x više postupaka i pitanje je da li bih više bila zdrava osoba nakon toliko hormonalnih postupaka.
Uskoro ću postati MAMA i nemam dovoljno riječi kojima bih opisala taj osjećaj. 
Želim i ostalim parovima da dožive roditeljstvo. 

Od srca Vas molim i pozdravljam, uslišite naše vapaje.

Potpisala se imenom i prezimenom

----------


## ivanas

I ja poslala. Samo pisite dok god ima nade.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ako se ovo šalje treba imati jednu stvar na umu: EU i njena pravna stečevina koju zemlja kandidatkinja treba uskladiti inzistira pri donošenju ovog zakona samo na mehanizmima kontrole stanica, ne i na tome hoće li se braniti zamrzavanje ili ne!


Da, ali koji je smisao donošenja besmislenih zakona samo da bi ih donijeli... i zatvorili poglavlje   :Sad:  
Smeta li kome što vlada samovoljno donosi zakone (ustvari, ovaj zakon nije donijela vlada, za njega je glasao samo HDZ, dakle donijela ga je jedna stranka)? Smeta li kome što se zakoni donose na silu i protiv volje naroda? Meni smeta...   :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

> Da, ali koji je smisao donošenja besmislenih zakona samo da bi ih donijeli... i zatvorili poglavlje   
> Smeta li kome što vlada samovoljno donosi zakone (ustvari, ovaj zakon nije donijela vlada, za njega je glasao samo HDZ, dakle donijela ga je jedna stranka)? Smeta li kome što se zakoni donose na silu i protiv volje naroda? Meni smeta...


razumijem ja tebe, i samoj mi je isto - ali treba pripaziti na argumente   :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> razumijem ja tebe, i samoj mi je isto - ali treba pripaziti na argumente


Znam, znam... ali ja nisam pravnik, ja sam samo obična žena, majka i domaćica (ponekad i znanstvenica), ništa ne znam i nitko me se ne boji, šmrc   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

nije sporno to sto eu direktive propisuju samo ovo ili ono, sporno je to sto se zakon koji je izazvao toliko reakcija i struke i javnosti donosi po hitnom postupku - pravdajuc se zatvaranjem 28. poglavlja 

bas to sto zakon nosi oznaku PZE onemogucilo je u najvecem dijelu ikakve intervencije
kad hoces donijeti zakon na silu, dopisi E za ubojstvo

ministar milinovic prica da se javna rasprava o ovom zakonu vodi preko 30 godina pa zato valjda cak ni saborskim zastupnicima, kad vec nije dao civilnom drustvu, prema dokumentu kojeg sam vec spominjala, nije dao pravo na normalnu proceduru nego se o zakonu raspravljalo ukupno 4 sata i 59 minuta.


koji im je motiv? matematika prvog be?
da u situaciji kad nam svako par mjeseci slovenija blokira 5 poglavlja, mi mozemo jedno zatvoriti?

ulazak u eu nije razlog, ne mogu anm to prodati
jer on nije toliko skori da bi se zbog toga smio na ovakav nacin donijeti ovakav zakon
a imamo i primjere zemalja koje su usle u eu, a da nisu imale zakon, rumunjska naprimjer (izvor prof. knievald)

----------


## uporna

Ma i mene to smeta najviše što je to bilo izglasano na prijevaru i na brzinu smuljano u stilu HDZ-a uz opravadnje sa zatvaranjem EU.
Činjenica je da sam 100% uvjerena da u povijesti sabora nije bilo toliko reakcija na mail-ove, sms-ove, telefone, pisma .... oko nekog zakona, kao što je i Pupavac rekao, i boli me što su to izignorirali. Mislim ne bi se trebala čuditi kad znam od koga je ali me boli i moram priznati da se nikada nigdje nisam aktivno uključila kao u ovom slučaju.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da i ja se nikad nisam bavila politikom niti me to zanimalo do sada  :Sad:  
Mislim da je ovaj zakon zaista bio dio trgovine sa Crkvom za neradne nedjelje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> razumijem ja tebe, i samoj mi je isto - ali treba pripaziti na argumente  
> 
> 
> Znam, znam... ali ja nisam pravnik, ja sam samo obična žena, majka i domaćica (ponekad i znanstvenica), ništa ne znam i *nitko me se ne boji,* šmrc


evo, ja ću te se bojati, samo nemoj plakati  :Kiss:   :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Poslala sam i ja, nekako imam osjećaj da će se počet zanimat za ovu temu nakon većeg broja naših e-mailova. Netko ga je krivo uputio da je ključni issue ovog zakona nevjenčani parovi, po meni je to ipak nezamrzavanje zametaka i time umanjivanje šanse za trudnoćom.

Da ga više dirne tema, poslala sam osobnu priču s istom zamolbom kao i vi.

----------


## Lili75

Radim u državnoj upravi i uvijek kad se želi nešto "provući" neprimjetno, brzinski se donosi tijekom ljetnih mjeseci, gle čuda tako bi i s ovim zakonom   :Mad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Naravno da je poslano, svaki mail je dobrodošao!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Po meni je isto toliko bitna restrikcija koja se odnosi na oplodnju samo 3 jajne stanice, jer će ostale propasti (to da će se zamrzavati je lagani SF).

----------


## MalenaMM

*poslano*

Ah, ja sam se dotakla i tenkova i svih izrečenih bisera   :Grin:  
I posebno tražila da više nemamo dan domovinske zahvalnosti nego saborove nezahvalnosti i primitivizma  8)

----------


## Pcelica Mara

A članak 38  (aenea  :Wink:  )

Milinović daje liječnicima zakonsko pravo da krše Ženevsku zakletvu (Hipokratovu, liječničku zakletvu).
Liječnik ne smije pacijentu odbijati liječenje radi vjerskih razloga!!! Nažalost, osim kad se radi o liječenju neplodnosti u Hrvata.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> I posebno tražila da više nemamo dan domovinske zahvalnosti nego saborove nezahvalnosti i primitivizma  8)


  :Smile:

----------


## MalenaMM

Ah, Pčelice, pa zar ne znaš da neplodnost nije bolest   :Rolling Eyes:  

To je ono što me toliko ljuti; što neki ljudi još misle da "su si žene same krive", a da ni ne spominjem koje onda "fine" imenice idu uz to   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Dobro je što se barem tipkajući malo ispušem...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ah, Pčelice, pa zar ne znaš da neplodnost nije bolest


Pa... ustvari i jest. 
Osim u Hrvata, gdje muškarci ne mogu biti neplodni, a žene su same krive jer ne rađaju čim im priroda to omogući, nego se obijesne ko što jesu, školuju, grade karijere, traže dobre muževe, putuju, žive...

----------


## Robert

Da li smo nešto postigli ?

Evo gledam sada na na http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/
Narodne novine broj: 86/2009 18.07.2009.
1. Izmjene i dopune Državnog proračuna Republike Hrvatske za 2009. godinuNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

2. Odluka o davanju suglasnosti na Izmjene i dopune Financijskog plana Hrvatskih voda za 2009. godinuNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

3. Odluka o davanju suglasnosti na Izmjene i dopune Financijskog plana Državne agencije za osiguranje štednih uloga i sanaciju banaka za 2009. godinuNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

4. Odluka o davanju suglasnosti na Izmjene i dopune Financijskog plana Fonda za zaštitu okoliša i energetsku učinkovitost za 2009. godinuNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

5. Zakon o izmjenama Zakona o izvršavanju Državnog proračuna Republike Hrvatske za 2009. godinuNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

6. Zakon o smanjenju mirovina određenih prema Zakonu o pravima i dužnostima zastupnika u Hrvatskom saboruNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

7. Zakon o izmjenama i dopuni Zakona o pravima i dužnostima zastupnika u Hrvatskom saboruNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

8. Zakon o izmjenama i dopuni Zakona o odgoju i obrazovanju u osnovnoj i srednjoj školiNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009. 

9. Zakon o izmjenama Zakona o udžbenicima za osnovnu i srednju školuNarodne novine br.: 86
18.07.2009.


i vidim sve zakone koji su doneseni u petak osim jednoga  :shock: 
Ne želim davati lažnu nadu jer su one najgore.

----------


## Kadauna

ovo bi bilo prekrašno, iako ovo ne vjerujem!?


*Ivarice*, možda ti nešto znaš o tome??

----------


## sandam

cula na radiu da ce stipe dati da se preispita ustavnost ovog zakona i da njegovi suradnici rade na tom, te da se on osobno ne slaze sa zakonom.

----------


## Kadauna

ma kojoj radio stanici? AJmer, fala Stipe...  :Smile: )

----------


## ksena28

> cula na radiu da ce stipe dati da se preispita ustavnost ovog zakona i da njegovi suradnici rade na tom, te da se on osobno ne slaze sa zakonom.


upravo su mi kolege dojavili, ISTINA JE ISTINA  :D  :D  :D  :D 

STIPE STIPE STIPE  :D  :D  :D 

cure, pisat sad stipi još više!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> cula na radiu da ce stipe dati da se preispita ustavnost ovog zakona i da njegovi suradnici rade na tom, te da se on osobno ne slaze sa zakonom.


 :shock: 
 :D

----------


## ksena28

Predsjednik Republike Stjepan Mesić za Hrvatski radio izjavio je kako smatra da je novi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji protuustavan te će ga pokušati osporiti na Ustavnome sudu. Mesić je u razgovoru za emisiju S predsjednikom uz kavu rekao da su tim Zakonom građani dovedeni u neravnopravan položaj.
citiram s hrt web-a

----------


## Angie75

Ajme Stipe  :D

----------


## Maxime

Kad srce kaze dijete - Stipe kaze DA   :Love:  (zaista bi naseg predsjednika u ovome trenutku mogla zagrliti!)

----------


## Suncem.m.

To Stipe  :D (bojim se pre rano radovat da ipak ima nade)

----------


## Aurora*

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43771&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=364d262562  :D

----------


## ivarica

razgovarala sam s uredom predsjednika, zakon je potpisao, prema ustavnom zakonu mu je to obaveza

ali iskoristit ce ustavno pravo i ide sa zahtjevom za procjenu ustavnosti, sto vec znate

----------


## Robert

Prvi program HR, ponedjeljak, 20.07.2009.
15:30	S PREDSJEDNIKOM UZ KAVU

----------


## tiki_a

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/zak...e_id=main_page

Jeeeeeeeeee, na poslu sam i skačem od veselja, rekle su mi kolegice da moram platiti kavu   :Laughing:  S predsjednikom na kavu!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Sad vidjela na teletext-u.Bravo Mesko  :D

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> ali iskoristit ce ustavno pravo i ide sa zahtjevom za procjenu ustavnosti, sto vec znate


Sto to tocno znaci, da je procedura brza ili... Zakon svejedno stupa na snagu... ako da kad?

Pitanje je za pravnike ili one koji znaju  :Love:  


P.S. Ja već Stipi napisala i poslala zahvalu, valjda nisam prenaglila   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

zakon stupa na snagu datumom objave u nn

a nadamo se da prestaje postojati datumom odluke ustavnog suda   :Grin:  

nazalost, u medjuvremenu ce nastetiti sigurno nekima
nadamo se da ce sve skupa kratko trajati

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> zakon stupa na snagu datumom objave u nn
> 
> a nadamo se da prestaje postojati datumom odluke ustavnog suda   
> 
> nazalost, u medjuvremenu ce nastetiti sigurno nekima
> nadamo se da ce sve skupa kratko trajati


Thnx    :Love:  

Nadam se da u međuvremenu neće nanijeti tako puno štete. I da će uskoro nestati i Zakon i oni koji su ga izglasali

----------


## ivarica

8 dana od dana objave   :Rolling Eyes:  
u brzini

----------


## lali

Super! Super! :D

----------


## meri78

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/mes...e_id=main_page

bravo stipe  :D  :D  :D

----------


## meri78

a već ste stavili

sorry

----------


## IRENA456

toooo Stipe, pokaži im ko je gazda  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Stipu.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## dorica

STIPE, STIPE 

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Vali

Stipica!  :D

----------


## pužić

:D  :D

----------


## MalenaMM

:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dani39

Stipe,Stipe :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tonili

Predsjedniče Bog Vas blagoslovio!

----------


## anchi

Jiiihaaaaa! Stpe, Stipe! :D   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

Nadam se da će nešto biti od toga i da će se javnost konačno shvatiti da problem MPO zakona nije samo u nevjenčanim parovima nego je puno kompleksniji.

----------


## vinko

> zakon stupa na snagu datumom objave u nn
> 
> a nadamo se da prestaje postojati datumom odluke ustavnog suda   
> 
> nazalost, u medjuvremenu ce nastetiti sigurno nekima
> nadamo se da ce sve skupa kratko trajati


u onom članku u 24 sata kažu: "Na Ustavnom sudu su rekli kako nemaju zakonski rok unutar kojega moraju ocijeniti zakon. Nakon što ga ocijene neustavnim, on je automatizmom nevažeći."

u svakom slučaju,  :Klap:  za Stipu

----------


## Kanga

Dragi predsjednice, neizmjerno me obradovala Vasa odluka da Zakon o MPO posaljete na Ustavni sud! Kao gradanku RH, uzasnula me mogucnost zakonskog ogranicavanja prava na adekvatnu medicinsku pomoc, a kao znanstvenicu revoltiralo povrsno, selektivno i neobjektivno baratanje znanstvenim podacima od strane predlagača spornog zakona. Veliko hvala!
Potpis

----------


## marti_sk

*Ma ljudi ja suze lijem od srece*  :D  :D  :D  :D *bravo za Stipe*[/b]

----------


## bublica3

*Hvala vam Presjedniče Stipe!!!!!*  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  

HVALA HVALA od   SRCA vam HVALA   :Heart:

----------


## No@n@

HVALA  VAM PREDSJEDNIČE :D

----------


## andream

AKo ne nađem prije, stavite pls link na mail predsjednika.
Hvala Vam, dragi predsjedniče  :D  :D  :D  ovo mi je uljepšalo dan   :Smile:

----------


## andream

evo našla sam pa stavljam još jednom, idem odmah pisati :
ured@predsjednik.hr

----------


## martina123

:Heart:   :Saint:   uh, napokon.... Hvala vam!

----------


## Gost 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5NWhFllg3o


anchie76 editirala link, ne treba se ukosavati

----------


## bibi

heheheh super  :Wink: 

A jeste vidjeli ovo...nema veze sa MPO, ali ima s vladom, malo da se nasmijemo  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHE-9...layer_embedded

----------


## martina123

bibi...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

